# desperately seeking work



## bonniescotland (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Italy, My name is Helen and I'm from Scotland. I am living in Florence at the moment and I would love to stay in Italy but I desperately need work. My Italian is beginner( well i can say hello and goodbye and count) I have done bar work before, i have been a bar manager, a manager of a games arcade i an airport, also a car hire company in an airport. I have raised my own son,who is now 22 years old and studying to work in zoo's. I am a qualified Hairdresser, I grew up on a farm so not affraid of hard work. So if you know of anything I can do- anything considered! thank you!!!!!


----------

